# Bands you like that no one else has heard of



## Vasoline

I like to improve my musical library, so name some of your favorite underground bands for us all to hear.

The Fire Theft -

These guys were formed from the ashes of Sunny Day Real Estate, and have become one of my favorite indie rock bands.






Jeremy Enigk has an awesome live voice.

The New Amsterdams -

This band is heavily underrated imo...






The Weakerthans -







Anyways, post any underground bands you like.


----------



## mcgooglian

The Weakerthans is pretty good, especially Civil Twilight (I have heard of them before).

For me there's Krome and Special Ops.


----------



## Vasoline

mcgooglian said:


> The Weakerthans is pretty good, especially Civil Twilight (I have heard of them before).
> 
> For me there's Krome and Special Ops.


The Weakerthans are definitely the more prominent of the 3 I posted, but I'll go take a look at those two.


----------



## εmptε

I tried to find a band that only I'd heard of, but I sadly failed because every time I found one I went down and saw that other people had heard of them.


----------



## Kevinaswell

Too much effort, not enough payoff.


----------



## Vasoline

Ookami said:


> I tried to find a band that only I'd heard of, but I sadly failed because every time I found one I went down and saw that other people had heard of them.


It's a hyperbole. :dry:


----------



## εmptε

The Friendly Indians


----------



## AceHatesAll

Ooooooh, I love Sunny Day Real Estate.

Did you hear that they reunited?

Anyway, they're not the most underrated band, but I don't know too many people IRL that listen to The Replacements.


----------



## So Long So Long

I don't know if they're really 'underground' or anything, but I don't know anybody in real life that listens to them, so yeah.


----------



## vt1099ace

TEMPEST
celtic rock, loved this group since my SCA days (leif is the only member left from those days...)




 
warp 11


----------



## Ćerulean

My brother makes music himself off an electronic program on his computer called Renoise. Check him out.

La Jolla on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

--

An underground group which I think has good potential to be something more.

A Life of Science on PureVolume.com


----------



## PeacePassion

white rabbits


----------



## Ćerulean

wren on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Ungweliante

So Long, So Long, I quite liked "On Peak Hill by Stars". Very mellow and happy in a carefree way :happy:

Here are some of the more unknown bands I like:


----------



## slowriot

I hope you will never hear of this

Do not play this :laughing:


----------



## kdm1984

The Herbaliser
The Landau Orchestra
Tarwater
The Troublemakers


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic

múm <3

Some Melbourne post rock


----------



## starri

I don't know hoe famous they are. So excuse me if they turn out to be well known.

MATTAFIX


----------



## de l'eau salée

If you're into reggae-esque stoner music, Kyle Hucklebridge is great.
He doesn't have any songs on Youtube, so I'll just link you his MySpace.

Kyle Hucklebridge on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Hmm, I like the music I have of his on my iTunes better than on his MySpace, so if you like his stuff I could send you some more songs that in my opinion sound better.


----------



## thehigher

Priscilla Ahn has a really beautiful voice. Folkish 

Beyond The Shore is great if you like metal  haha. 

Um...Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon soundtrack with yo yo ma is amazing

um...Appalachin journey with yoyoma and guess singers james taylor and alison krauss....mmmm

um...The Felice brothers are a good folk band

Matt Costa is goood.....thats all i can think of right now


----------



## kdm1984

Since some individual artists are being added to the mix here, I'll recommend Vanessa Daou in addition to the bands I listed earlier.


----------



## Kamajama

*Breathe Carolina- *



*Watchout! There's Ghosts *- 



*Does it Offend You, Yeah? *- 



*The Birthday Massacre*- 



*The Medic Droid*- 



*Owl City*- 



*BrokeNCYDE* -


----------



## ChaosRegins

*DOES. J-rock band. *
*My god sister introduce me into this genre. I like the music, but I have to translate the lyrics. It's still cool. *


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Some old esoteric bands I love

*White Noise​*




*Silver Apples​*








*Fifty Foot Hose​*




*United States of America​*




*Catapilla​*


----------



## Ćerulean

Who said physically-handicapped individuals can't make awesome electronica?


----------



## Viktoria2

slowriot said:


> I hope you will never hear of this
> 
> Do not play this :laughing:
> 
> YouTube - Final Countdown


*They just need to give up, and never play on stage again. :mellow:*


----------



## somedaydream

Bob Schneider out of Austin, TX


----------



## TreeBob

I think Skinny Puppy probably applies. I just wrote a blog post on them. 

Holy Shit Skinny Puppy is great - PersonalityCafe


----------



## SummoningDark

Uh..well I'm sure there are a lot of people who already heard of this stuff, but then again there might be some who haven't and I'm not sure if this is a band,but it's certainly a great collaboration.


----------



## kdm1984

TreeBob said:


> I think Skinny Puppy probably applies. I just wrote a blog post on them.
> 
> Holy Shit Skinny Puppy is great - PersonalityCafe


I am somewhat familiar with them since I started listening to a bit of industrial a few years back. Most people aren't all that familiar with industrial, though - so even though they are popular for that genre, they aren't popular overall.


----------



## TreeBob

SummoningDark said:


> Uh..well I'm sure there are a lot of people who already heard of this stuff, but then again there might be some who haven't and I'm not sure if this is a band,but it's certainly a great collaboration.


Ben Folds is the lead singer of the old band Ben Folds Five


----------



## TreeBob

kdm1984 said:


> I am somewhat familiar with them since I started listening to a bit of industrial a few years back. Most people aren't all that familiar with industrial, though - so even though they are popular for that genre, they aren't popular overall.


yeah true enough, Skinny, ministry and NiN ruled the scene.


----------



## SummoningDark

TreeBob said:


> Ben Folds is the lead singer of the old band Ben Folds Five


Yes I know, I just thought his collaboration with William Shattner is quite neat, but if everybody already knows it...oh well, feel free to bash my head in....


----------



## So Long So Long

Kamajama said:


> *Breathe Carolina- *YouTube - Welcome to Savannah - Breathe Carolina (HD)
> *Watchout! There's Ghosts *- YouTube - Watchout! Theres Ghosts - Makin Moves
> *Does it Offend You, Yeah? *- YouTube - Does It Offend You, Yeah? - Dawn of the Dead
> *The Birthday Massacre*- YouTube - Looking Glass - The Birthday Massacre
> *The Medic Droid*- YouTube - The Medic Droid - The Killer Anna
> *Owl City*- YouTube - Owl City - Hot Air Balloon
> *BrokeNCYDE* - YouTube - brokeNCYDE - Booty Call Feat. E-40​


You are awesome and basically my music twin. xD 

Breathe Carolina is great. I love 'Diamonds' and 'Lovely' and 'The Birds & The Bees' and I have The Medic Droid album and love pretty much every single song. Though 'It's about Love' and 'Fersure' have a special place in my heart for various reasons. 

As for The Birthday Massacre... I was introduced to them last summer by a friend. They're insanely awesome. So is Owl City... 

And this reminds me of a few other bands. I don't know how well known they're, though. 
























































...Done. ;3


----------



## banned user

Cool thread. (warning, a number of embedded vids ahead)

My favorite is Ashengrace: A playlist I made for them












I also really like Analog Missionary:











And Covenant of Thorns:


----------



## Antagonist

Kamajama said:


> *Owl City*- YouTube - Owl City - Hot Air Balloon​


This band was better when they were called The Postal Service, and they were alright as Death Cab for Cutie.


----------



## Ćerulean

I mentioned this artist once before, but with his album just being released today, it's worth a second look. I was primarily exposed to him by his youtube channel

YouTube - Saturninefilms's Channel

for his viewpoints on religion and politics, but as of late he's been putting out music of his own - consisting of the indie / experimental / electronic variety.

Wren





Help put clothes on their backs.





*I did *


----------



## DevilDoll

This thread has gotten me really excited!
I love finding new music and sharing music. 
I've already seen a couple that I would have posted.
Stars, Ben Folds, The Weakerthans... Yay for people with good taste!

Here are a few bands I haven't seen yet:

*Great Lake Swimmers*
I love their folk sound! 





*Bishop Allen*





*1990s*





*The Mountain Goats*





*Sondre Lerche*





*Voxtrot*





*A.C. Newman*





I'm going to stop now otherwise I will go on for days.
​


----------



## Liontiger

They're my bands, I say. Mine! *shifty eyes*


----------



## Stoic

Some bands I like that I don't think many people heard of are:
Neutral Milk Hotel
Scouting for Girls
The Aquabats
Nada Surf
They Might be Giants
Violent Femmes

Those are just what I could think of off the top of my head. Some of those may be more popular then I am presuming, but I feel those are not widely known.


----------



## Rao

Liontiger said:


> Every self-respecting lesbian knows Tegan and Sara :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Andrew Bird something fierce :happy: Although, I haven't really been in the mood for him lately. My current obsessions are Nevershoutnever!, Secondhand Serenade, and Hey Monday. I think these are fairly popular with the youngins, but I doubt too many people here listen to them.
> 
> YouTube - NeverShoutNever - [New] Smelyalata
> 
> YouTube - Secondhand Serenade - Vulnerable (With Lyrics)
> 
> YouTube - Hey Monday - Homecoming


 Oh dear, I like Nevershoutnever a lot, I have never heard of them. Thank you!
Do you know of any other music that sounds similar to Nevershoutnever that is more underground?


----------



## Rao

I have literally been on this thread for 2 hours. I love this thread so much. I have been creeping around all 13 pages.


----------



## jlynnr

DanseMacabre said:


> Ok...
> 
> Miike Snow! Pop with less than cheery lyrics...they sort fo remind me of MGMT.
> 
> Black and Blue by Miike Snow


I was like "what the crap? nothing like MGMT!" and then those synths kicked in. good sounds.



Rao said:


> I have literally been on this thread for 2 hours. I love this thread so much. I have been creeping around all 13 pages.


+1

A few I missed last time:
Vetiver
Greg Laswell
Anni Rossi
The Seedy Seeds
Daredevil Christopher Wright
Wildbirds&Peacedrums
The Wooden Birds
Blitzen Trapper
Pomegranates
The Headlights (altho I can NEVER remember what they sound like...their music is on my external.)


----------



## polaroid sea

akron/family


----------



## Scylla

sevenfold tomorrow, 1989, halou, cotton, denison witmer, whitley, pilate, vinterpark.


----------



## Liontiger

Rao said:


> Oh dear, I like Nevershoutnever a lot, I have never heard of them. Thank you!
> Do you know of any other music that sounds similar to Nevershoutnever that is more underground?


Hmm, you could try:

Eatmewhileimhot (same guy as Nevershoutnever! but in a punk-ish band. Lots of screaming XD)




 
A Rocket to the Moon




 
PlayRadioPlay!




 
Owl City


----------



## thehigher




----------



## alice144

RESERVE!!!!!!

The Pastels, screw you, Pains of Being Pure at Heart.

Josef K and Wire.



I can't stand Andrew Bird. The Bird-man is that one artist/group, along with Coldplay that just makes me... seethe with anger. Grrrrr!!!! He's just so pretentious! Don't bother explaining him to me, I don't care! I just don't like him!


----------



## Third Engine

Here's my friends band called Here Lies Heart. They're recording with a guy from Mychildren Mybride this summer I think.


EDIT: They are a hardcore band, so if you don't like screaming, you might not enjoy it.


----------



## Liontiger

alice144 said:


> I can't stand Andrew Bird. The Bird-man is that one artist/group, along with Coldplay that just makes me... seethe with anger. Grrrrr!!!! He's just so pretentious! Don't bother explaining him to me, I don't care! I just don't like him!


Haha, that's legit :laughing: I like the music he produces. I don't know much about him as a person.


----------



## alice144

> Haha, that's legit :laughing: I like the music he produces. I don't know much about him as a person.


Actually, I would probably like him as a person... except that he takes himself too seriously. I think that years of academic training can do that to a person. He was in music school, like, forever. He plays the frickin' violin.

Thanks for not getting mad at me.

I saw him at a concert, up close and personal. Really up close. I was supposed to be one of those crowd control people, but I abused my power to just get a really good view. :dry:



Any big Belle & Sebastian fans? I know a lot of people like Dear Catastrophe Waitress, Life Pursuit, but I'm thinking oldschool. And I repeat, RESERVE?????!!!!

If truly no one knows it, but is willing to listen to some excellent C86, I will upload them. Don't worry, it's not illegal, they never actually got published. ... released....? What's the word?


----------



## Ambiguous

The Hush Sound


----------



## Danse Macabre

^^ Wow, that girl has a gorgeous voice!

Stolen Babies! If you like accordion and evil bass lines. 






She Wants Revenge






Straylight Run. I suppose they're alternative rock? Who knows  But they're very beautiful =)






Missy Higgins =D






Jack Conte. Probably um....alternative pop? Hah, oxymoron. Whatever. 






Ok, I'm done now. For now :blushed:


----------



## Third Engine

^^^Wow, that Straylight Run song brings back so many memories. Thanks for reminding me of it.


----------



## Prime

alice144 said:


> Any big Belle & Sebastian fans? I know a lot of people like Dear Catastrophe Waitress, Life Pursuit, but I'm thinking oldschool. And I repeat, RESERVE?????!!!!
> 
> If truly no one knows it, but is willing to listen to some excellent C86, I will upload them. Don't worry, it's not illegal, they never actually got published. ... released....? What's the word?


_Tigermilk_ and _IYFS _are where it's at, son!!
Do you have the C86 cassette comp? I haven't heard that in years.


----------



## alice144

Hey. Yeah, I do.

I'm giving you the link I used. If it doesn't work, tell me, and I'll still give it to you, but some other way.

No TBWTAS?


----------



## MissxRae

DanseMacabre said:


> Straylight Run. I suppose they're alternative rock? Who knows  But they're very beautiful =)
> 
> Existentialism on Prom Night by Straylight Run


I LOVE that song!! They're a good band too.

I used to listen to a lot of "indie" bands and electro groups back in the day like Chiodos, The Knife, her space holiday, Cursive, The Sea & Cake, Kind of Like Spitting, Reverie Sound Revue, Winterbrief, The Capricorns, Architecture in Helsinki, Nickle Creek, Pizzicato Five, Dir En Grey, Styrofoam, etc.

Oh man, I should get back to listening to all these bands and groups again!!


----------



## Prime

Cool, thanks Alice!! The only song I still had was "Velocity Girl" because I love early Byrdsy Primal Scream.

I like TBWTAS, but I love B&S best when Stuart was the reluctant "dictator." Usually, I'm all for democracy, but Stuart was/is so good of stringing together a consistent group of songs together.


----------



## Sweetish

I used to know a guy, had 2 computers, he'd plug the output sound of the 2nd PC into the mic jack and then play a playlist of music he liked over a channel in a Ventrilo server. Like internet radio. Other folks on Vent would put a shadow in the music channel so that they could carry a convo while listening. Good way to share and/or talk about music other people may not have heard before, while it's playing.


----------



## alice144

Prime said:


> Cool, thanks Alice!! The only song I still had was "Velocity Girl" because I love early Byrdsy Primal Scream.
> 
> I like TBWTAS, but I love B&S best when Stuart was the reluctant "dictator." Usually, I'm all for democracy, but Stuart was/is so good of stringing together a consistent group of songs together.



Primal Scream is a band I keep meaning to get into and haven't. They are hard to locate.

Yeah, you're right about all of that. I was hoping God Help the Girl would be really really good for that reason, but I was disappointed. I think his focus has definitely changed.

I'm going to have to listen again in a month or so, and reevaluate.


The Best of the Byrds has to be one of my top albums ever. Like, I love every inch of it. They had such a good ear for harmony. I'm really against covers and not writing your own music, but they are the exception to the rule. They made Dylan sound amazing. Transcendent. Pick your adjective.


----------



## Lollapalooza

I don't actually know at all how many have heard of these..

Porno for Pyros, The Radio Dept., Super8 & Tab


----------



## crazitaco

>


Hell yeah, I found another Streetlight Manifesto fan!

I also quite enjoyed their newest album. Just listen to this opener, it friggin glorious!


----------



## Energumen

The Sonics, MC5


----------



## Veroow

My all time favorite band is Kontrust, they are Austrian and the best to categorize them is crossover metal, but that does not cover it completely.


----------



## QueCueYew

these dudes. only heard of them through a friend of my brother 
after he watched an obscure episode of beavis and butthead.


----------



## Bijoux

The Brian Jonestown Massacre, My Bloody Valentine, Slowdive, Ride, Lush, The Boo Radleys, Spacemen 3, See See Rider, Galaxie 500, Cocteau Twins, The Jesus and Mary Chain, Inspiral Carpets, Manic Street Preachers, Black Rebel Motorcycle Club, Neutral Milk Hotel, Broadcast, Mojave 3, The Dandy Warhols, Hüsker Dü, Melvins, Can, Van der Graaf Generator, Gentle Giant, The 13th Floor Elevators, Hawkwind, Sixto Rodriguez, Terry Reid, Rory Gallagher, Mott the Hoople, Sparks, Ween, Bikini Kill, Nina Hagen, Klaus Nomi, X-Ray Spex, Johnny Thunders, Screamin' Jay Hawkins, Fugazi, Jay Reatard, Temples, Allah-Las, 

Also I'm American, so some of these bands are probably better known elsewhere (more likely the UK), just not very much in America.


----------



## The red spirit

XS project, hard bass school


----------

